# Bls in austin tx



## Phil mincey (Jun 22, 2016)

Hey there everyone 

I am transfering with amr from san diego to austin. Im looking for any helpful info on bls work in austin area. Most specifically what are the base hospitals, trauma centers, specialty centers, company w/ main 911 contract. Any info helps thanks.


----------



## aquabear (Jun 23, 2016)

In terms of private services the two biggest players in the Austin area are Acadian and AMR, there are a few other smaller companies out there, but for the most part, the industry has been consolidated. Acadian has the Seton transfer contract and AMR has the St David's transfer contract, I don't know much else beyond that. Both companies have some 911 contracts in the surrounding areas, but from my understanding speaking with privates, the "911" trucks still do transfers. Travis, Williamson and Hays county (the three most populous counties in the area) all use some form of government run EMS services so you won't be running 911 there.

Unlike most of California, you can make base contact with any hospital, privates use cell phones while we (county EMS) use UHF radios to make contact.

University Medical Center Brackenridge (commonly called Brack) is only adult Level I trauma center in the Austin area, but there are three Level II trauma centers in the area, they are located St David's South Austin (just got certified), Round Rock Medical Center and Seton Medical Center Williamson.

For kiddos you have Dell Children's Medical Center as a pediatric level I trauma center and St David's Children's Hospital (located in North Austin Medical Center), which doesn't take trauma at this point.

There are four Comprehensive Stroke Centers (Brack, Austin Heart Hospital, Seton Main and St David's Main) and a bunch of Primary Stroke Centers (too many to name).

There are also a ton of STEMI Centers, off the top of my head I can think of at least 10 in Travis and Williamson Counties alone.

No burn centers in the area, the closest one is in San Antonio at SAMMC.

Job wise, I would recommend putting in your time at AMR while applying to 911 services or while you go through medic school.

Good luck and welcome to the 512.


----------



## Phil mincey (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks for the info this really helps!


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 23, 2016)

Aqua, do you know anything about Marble falls or north blanco county?


----------



## aquabear (Jun 25, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Aqua, do you know anything about Marble falls or north blanco county?


Don't know much about north blanco county, sorry. Marble Falls Area EMS has really progressive protocols (they have the same protocols and medical director that I work under) and work Medic/EMT. They usually hire people part time to start then promote from that pool when full time positions open up. They have a two hospitals in the area (Baylor, Scott and White Marble Falls and Seton Highland Lakes), but any STEMIs or Traumas have to go into Austin or Round Rock. In addition to 911, they do handle the transfers out of the hospital in Marble Falls.


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 25, 2016)

aquabear said:


> Don't know much about north blanco county, sorry. Marble Falls Area EMS has really progressive protocols (they have the same protocols and medical director that I work under) and work Medic/EMT. They usually hire people part time to start then promote from that pool when full time positions open up. They have a two hospitals in the area (Baylor, Scott and White Marble Falls and Seton Highland Lakes), but any STEMIs or Traumas have to go into Austin or Round Rock. In addition to 911, they do handle the transfers out of the hospital in Marble Falls.


I assume that makes you Wilco?

Also, Marble Falls is starting a new hiring process in August.


----------



## aquabear (Jun 25, 2016)

HypOthymesia said:


> I assume that makes you Wilco?
> 
> Also, Marble Falls is starting a new hiring process in August.


I can neither confirm nor deny that I may or may not work for wilco....


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 25, 2016)

aquabear said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that I may or may not work for wilco....


You neither confirm or deny you work for my dream service lol. One of our forum members just hired on up there from NV, and if GAAA doesn't get their **** together, I'll be applying as soon as you open another class


----------



## HypOthymesia (Jun 25, 2016)

aquabear said:


> I can neither confirm nor deny that I may or may not work for wilco....


I can confirm an amazing WILCO employee was my basic teacher. I adore her and every WILCO person i've met. Great people.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jun 26, 2016)

TransportJockey said:


> You neither confirm or deny you work for my dream service lol. One of our forum members just hired on up there from NV, and if GAAA doesn't get their **** together, I'll be applying as soon as you open another class



NV to Texas huh? That's a long drive. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TransportJockey (Jun 26, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> NV to Texas huh? That's a long drive.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No kidding, I bet it was just as long as mine from NM to far east Texas lol


----------



## troycombat (Jun 26, 2016)

Acadian only does IFT and nursing homes in Austin. They have 911 contract East of Austin w/c is I forgot the name of the Co. And Bexar Co. But as per 911 contract only Paramedics can ride with 911 calls.


----------



## Phil mincey (Jun 27, 2016)

troycombat said:


> Acadian only does IFT and nursing homes in Austin. They have 911 contract East of Austin w/c is I forgot the name of the Co. And Bexar Co. But as per 911 contract only Paramedics can ride with 911 calls.


So paramedics run every 911 call? Can they downgrade to bls?


----------



## troycombat (Jun 27, 2016)

Phil mincey said:


> So paramedics run every 911 call? Can they downgrade to bls?


I've talked to one of their Medics before, he said as per Bexar Co. Even if it's a BLS, Paramedic will be riding a 911 call. So basically the basic will just be an extra set hands and will do a BLS IFT or nursing homes transports.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Jun 27, 2016)

troycombat said:


> Acadian only does IFT and nursing homes in Austin. They have 911 contract East of Austin w/c is I forgot the name of the Co. And Bexar Co. But as per 911 contract only Paramedics can ride with 911 calls.


 
Acadian does 911 in Bastrop County, just east of Travis County and City of Austin. That said, I've seen many ATCEMS trucks on the western side of Bastrop.

I have a friend who was a paramedic for Acadian in Bastrop and she didn't much care for it. They still do plenty of transports, and she often ended shift out of the county.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jun 28, 2016)

Being a medic for Acadian is frustrating, undercompensated and limited in what you can do.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 21, 2016)

Acadian and AMR will be your big dogs for IFTs. Acadian does 911 in Bastrop county.

Austin Travis County EMS is the 911 contract. Very busy service and a great place to gain experience, especially if you are an EMT. If you get your paramedic you will have to work in a BLS capacity for a yearish. With fairly short transport times the protocols are adequate for their needs.

Williamson County EMS  is a GREAT service. Just north of Austin. Strong protocols, mixed Urban/Rural environment. I think they only Hire Paramedics (could be mistaken)

I work for San Marcos Hays County EMS. It is a good place to work and is getting better and better by the month. We have great protocols, top notch equipment, nice ambulances. Good mix of Urban and rural with a collage in the heart of town (with 40k students). Great working relationship with local FDs.


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 22, 2016)

bizzy522 said:


> Acadian and AMR will be your big dogs for IFTs. Acadian does 911 in Bastrop county.
> 
> Austin Travis County EMS is the 911 contract. Very busy service and a great place to gain experience, especially if you are an EMT. If you get your paramedic you will have to work in a BLS capacity for a yearish. With fairly short transport times the protocols are adequate for their needs.
> 
> ...



Are y'all still paying like 13.50 an hour though?


----------



## aquabear (Jul 22, 2016)

bizzy522 said:


> Acadian and AMR will be your big dogs for IFTs. Acadian does 911 in Bastrop county.
> 
> Austin Travis County EMS is the 911 contract. Very busy service and a great place to gain experience, especially if you are an EMT. If you get your paramedic you will have to work in a BLS capacity for a yearish. With fairly short transport times the protocols are adequate for their needs.
> 
> ...


Williamson County only hires medics and that will most likely never change.


----------



## bizzy522 (Jul 25, 2016)

RocketMedic said:


> Are y'all still paying like 13.50 an hour though?


right @ 49k for paramedic


----------



## sack jears (Jul 28, 2016)

Acadian runs 911 in bastrop. I think amr may do a little 911 in the rural areas north of Austin. Austin travis county EMS hires bls emt's since the starting position for atc Ems is medic-1 for a year then you have an option of going to medic 2 through a teeks program. That's probably your best bet since they will pay for further education to medic


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jul 28, 2016)

sack jears said:


> Acadian runs 911 in bastrop. I think amr may do a little 911 in the rural areas north of Austin. Austin travis county EMS hires bls emt's since the starting position for atc Ems is medic-1 for a year then you have an option of going to medic 2 through a teeks program. That's probably your best bet since they will pay for further education to medic



They haven't started their in-house program through TEEX. If you're going to go to medic school to promote, don't go to TEEX, there's too many good options in the area. 

The only 911 that I know of that AMR runs north of Austin is backup for Georgetown Fire and they alternate with Acadian. We'll do it as well if they ask...but they never ask. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RocketMedic (Jul 28, 2016)

Teex via ECI looks like a terrible paramedic school. "All you need to know is Lead 2" my Pompey!


----------



## aquabear (Jul 29, 2016)

AMR runs 911 in Milam County, their contract stipulates that they have 3 24-hour trucks and one demand truck, but they rely on mutual aid if it gets busy because their next closest units are the transfer trucks in Austin.


----------



## sack jears (Aug 2, 2016)

I pondered the thought of joining ATC to get some experience as an emt before continuing through their paramedic program but it sounds like I can get a way better education going to  an accredited paramedic program like I'm doing in October. Only concern I have is that is it a wise choice to go to paramedic school so fresh out of emt school? Should I be going In with more experience? Your thoughts greatly appreciated


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 2, 2016)

You can be a stellar paramedic with no EMT experience. It's up to the individual. I would recommend working part time or PRN as an EMT during school if you can, more as it starts letting you put new knowledge into practice. It's certainly not a requirement to have experience prior to class though.


----------



## sack jears (Aug 2, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> You can be a stellar paramedic with no EMT experience. It's up to the individual. I would recommend working part time or PRN as an EMT during school if you can, more as it starts letting you put new knowledge into practice. It's certainly not a requirement to have experience prior to class though.


Any idea where I could do some work part time during my schooling? I have no ther intention other than being the best paramedic I can possibly be


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 2, 2016)

In the Austin area I assume?


----------



## sack jears (Aug 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> In the Austin area I assume?


Yes


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm not sure of who is actually hiring right now. Some potential options that take basics (and I believe part time): San Marcos-Hays County for sure. I believe Marble Falls. I think there's another system to the west that does also. Otherwise it'll be one of the several private services that do primarily IFT. I'm sure someone else around the Austin area can chime in. I'm about an hour to the south of you.


----------



## sack jears (Aug 7, 2016)

STXmedic said:


> I'm not sure of who is actually hiring right now. Some potential options that take basics (and I believe part time): San Marcos-Hays County for sure. I believe Marble Falls. I think there's another system to the west that does also. Otherwise it'll be one of the several private services that do primarily IFT. I'm sure someone else around the Austin area can chime in. I'm about an hour to the south of you.


Awesome man thanks. I'm gonna get my *** through the first few weeks of medic school before I start looking though. Don't want to get in over my head risking my education


----------



## HypOthymesia (Sep 8, 2016)

sack jears said:


> Acadian runs 911 in bastrop. I think amr may do a little 911 in the rural areas north of Austin. Austin travis county EMS hires bls emt's since the starting position for atc Ems is medic-1 for a year then you have an option of going to medic 2 through a teeks program. That's probably your best bet since they will pay for further education to medic



ATC EMS is one year full time experience for Basics. 

You could do part time with AMR doing events. They work all of UTs games. 
Or try and get in at an ER or ICU. Work nights and still have time for school.


----------



## okayestEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

sack jears said:


> I pondered the thought of joining ATC to get some experience as an emt before continuing through their paramedic program but it sounds like I can get a way better education going to  an accredited paramedic program like I'm doing in October. Only concern I have is that is it a wise choice to go to paramedic school so fresh out of emt school? Should I be going In with more experience? Your thoughts greatly appreciated


The experience and knowledge you would get working alongside the experienced Paramedics with Austin / Travis County EMS will help you so much in medic school. The paramedics I worked with while I was working for ATCEMS were hands down the best I've ever worked with. I strongly believe that the experience there would make up for the (possibly) sub par paramedic program that they will be running in house through TEEX. Plus, it will be free paramedic school. Hays County EMS (just south of Travis county) has hired part time in the past but the pay is nowhere near what ATCEMS will start you at.


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

@Chewy20 would know better, but if your goal is to be a paramedic then go to school and get your paramedic cert. The "wait at least a year" as a Medic I for Austin is just a minimum requirement, surely they aren't just taking everyone who signs up. 

All of the Austin area hospitals use Basics in the ER, and from my experience with this working in a hospital settings allows for a fairly flexible schedule. You will get more experience in the ER than on a BLS IFT truck. Depending on where you work and what paramedic program you attend they may provide tuition reimbursement, but perhaps you aren't looking to be employed while in school. Either way, I really wouldn't wait for the purpose of waiting.


----------



## okayestEMT (Sep 8, 2016)

Grimes said:


> @Chewy20 would know better, but if your goal is to be a paramedic then go to school and get your paramedic cert. The "wait at least a year" as a Medic I for Austin is just a minimum requirement, surely they aren't just taking everyone who signs up.
> 
> All of the Austin area hospitals use Basics in the ER, and from my experience with this working in a hospital settings allows for a fairly flexible schedule. You will get more experience in the ER than on a BLS IFT truck. Depending on where you work and what paramedic program you attend they may provide tuition reimbursement, but perhaps you aren't looking to be employed while in school. Either way, I really wouldn't wait for the purpose of waiting.


To clarify, it's one year of experience working as a Medic - I to promote up to a Medic - II (which requires you already having your Paramedic cert and going through their Medic - II academy, which is not the same as their soon to be in house paramedic program). BUT once their in house Paramedic program is up and running an EMT can attend as soon as they have gone through the field clearing process (3 - 6 months).

I've also seen Paramedics working in the ER at St David's South Austin with "Paramedic" embroidered on their scrubs. So that's always an option.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 8, 2016)

okayestEMT said:


> To clarify, it's one year of experience working as a Medic - I to promote up to a Medic - II (which requires you already having your Paramedic cert and going through their Medic - II academy, which is not the same as their soon to be in house paramedic program). BUT once their in house Paramedic program is up and running an EMT can attend as soon as they have gone through the field clearing process (3 - 6 months).
> 
> I've also seen Paramedics working in the ER at St David's South Austin with "Paramedic" embroidered on their scrubs. So that's always an option.



St David's North Austin hires Paramedics for the ER as well. They operate more like nurses than techs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> St David's North Austin hires Paramedics for the ER as well. They operate more like nurses than techs.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



This is no longer the case as of a few months ago. Change in assignments and emphases among other things has closed the door for paramedics working as paramedics. That said, I'm pretty sure South still hires them.

I thought the ATCEMS in-house paramedic school/program was already in full swing? Or is that at a "very soon" point now?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Sep 9, 2016)

Grimes said:


> This is no longer the case as of a few months ago. Change in assignments and emphases among other things has closed the door for paramedics working as paramedics. That said, I'm pretty sure South still hires them.
> 
> I thought the ATCEMS in-house paramedic school/program was already in full swing? Or is that at a "very soon" point now?



Hmm, I was just there two days ago and still saw guys running around in "Paramedic" scrubs and they took report from us but who knows. Do you know why they stopped? Seemed like a decent idea. 

From what I've been told, no, it's not running yet but I will ask my friend today. I know there was some issue with them being in ACCs district and not using ACC to teach it but ACC wants nothing to do with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OnceAnEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

Handsome Robb said:


> Hmm, I was just there two days ago and still saw guys running around in "Paramedic" scrubs and they took report from us but who knows. Do you know why they stopped? Seemed like a decent idea.



A couple still work there days and nights, some full time and some PRN, but they were hired on before the door closed. No lay offs, just no more new hires, and right now that's sticking.


----------



## STXmedic (Sep 9, 2016)

Grimes said:


> A couple still work there days and nights, some full time and some PRN, but they were hired on before the door closed. No lay offs, just no more new hires, and right now that's sticking.


A few of our EDs down here were trying that concept also. I've heard they've all started tapering away from it already. Similar idea of not getting rid of anybody, but won't be hiring any additional.


----------



## okayestEMT (Sep 9, 2016)

Grimes said:


> This is no longer the case as of a few months ago. Change in assignments and emphases among other things has closed the door for paramedics working as paramedics. That said, I'm pretty sure South still hires them.
> 
> I thought the ATCEMS in-house paramedic school/program was already in full swing? Or is that at a "very soon" point now?


I left ATCEMS a few months ago and it wasn't up and running yet. A friend of mine who still works there said he's supposed to be starting the program soon.


----------

